# NBA Finals - Game 3: San Antonio @ Detroit



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* June 14th, 2005, 8:00 PM (Central Time)*


















Game 1: Spurs 84, Pistons 69

Leaders:
Tim Duncan - 24 points, 17 rebounds, 2 blocks
Manu Ginobili - 26 points, 9 rebounds
Chauncey Billups - 25 points, 6 assists, 4 rebounds, 4 steals


Game 2: Spurs 97, Pistons 76

Leaders:
Manu Ginobili - 27 points, 7 assists, 3 steals
Tim Duncan - 18 points, 11 rebounds, 4 blocks
Antonio Mcdyess - 15 points, 7 rebounds


*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*









































































































It feels good to be up 2-0, but this thing is very far from being over. I expect Detroit to play like Phoenix did in Game 4 with a serious sense of desperation, and if they don't, they probably will lose again. For the Spurs, they have to play with the same intensity and focus that they had in the first two games. Game 3 is going to be very tough, but as long as the defense is there and the Big Three are ready to play I think the Spurs can pull this one out too. Ball movement is the main topic of the game for the Spurs, because I think the defense will be just as good, so it will be whether or not the Spurs have success offensively. The Spurs need to limit TO's, although they turned the ball over more than Detroit in both games and stil ended up winning. That and keeping Detroit off the offensive boards are the two negatives that came out of Game 2, so hopefully those will be corrected. I'm really looking forward to seeing Parker have a big game, because I think things are going to be tougher for Manu. The guy has made Detroit's defense look bad, so I'm expecting Detroit to play with a greater sense of pride and do everything they can to stop Manu's penetration. That means less attention to Parker and the rest of the crew.





*Koko's Key's to Victory:  * 


- Efficient offense. Keep the Pistons guessing at what's going to happen defensively for them, but the Spurs have to do that efficiently. Ball movement, limit the TO's, and the perimeter guys need to attack and the bigs need to finish inside. Duncan needs to be established early.


- Defense on Rip. Bowen has done an absolutely great job on Hamilton thus far, but with a scorer as good as Hamilton, he's capable of busting out for a big game. Limiting Hamilton offensively is like taking the head off the snake, because the rest of the team doesn't know what to do when he's not dropping 20 points.


- Match Detroit's energy. Like I said, Detroit is going to play with desperation in Game 3, so the Spurs have to match and probably even need to exceed their intensity and emotion. I'd love to see the Spurs approach this game like they were down 2 games to 0. If that happens SA is coming out with a win.





I don't know, maybe I'm too excited about this team, or maybe we are just this damn good. I feel another win for some reason. I think things are going to be a lot harder for Manu, but I feel good about Parker and Duncan stepping up offensively.



Prediction: Spurs 89, Pistons 86


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I don't know, maybe I'm too excited about this team, or maybe we are just this damn good. I feel another win for some reason.


 :eek8: ...Koko?...It's not like you to be optimistic.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

By the way, I'll be at ****ing work for a large majority of the game. I'll probably be able to catch the 4th quarter on TV, but that's it. Sucks.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

spurs 101
Det 84

haha am i crazy? ohh well i just really think that the spurs will win, i know they'll be at det's turf but the spurs just looked so good the past games including the suns series that i can't see them losing.......


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> By the way, I'll be at ****ing work for a large majority of the game. I'll probably be able to catch the 4th quarter on TV, but that's it. Sucks.


why dont you tape it or you can usally catch a rerun on tv late at night


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

I think Detroit will make it a very competitive game, they'll lead for several stretches. But I also think this is the game Horry breaks their backs. :lucky:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Im looking foward to a sweep so Go Spurs! Expect Ginobili to have another big game.

89-71 Spurs


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

This is it for the pistons. They cant win this one dont expect anything else. If they can't motivate themselves to win tonight it will be really tough to ever do it again.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

This gm is very critical we have to be able to match there intensity, if we win this one its about over. all the pressure is on the pistons not a must win for us but will be a big win.

RoC sOiLd PlAn To BeAt ThE PiStoNs

match there intensity- we have to go punch for punch, bang to bang. we need to do everything they do better. We have to want it more then they do.

Tony parker- he hasnt realy got off to a great start so if he has a big gm and our regualre contributers contribute then we will win the gm.

Tos and assits- we need to get our team involed, we did an excellent job of it last time. we cant turn over the ball at all. they get energy and points frm tos and since were away we definitly cant afford that.

boards- cant let them get second chance pts and we have to crash the boards and get our second chance pts. the series wil prob be won in the pt so all the boards matter.

i think duncan will have a huge night, hopefully our team sees him in the post, all and all i think we can pull out for a victory, if not its not the end of the world but still as a playoffs gm its a must win.

Spurs 90
Pistons 87

3-0 take it! GO Spurs GO


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Spurs-90 Pistons-77

I love these finals games,every game we order pizza!


----------



## Kel Varnsen (Jun 14, 2005)

90-87 and 3-0 to spurs! 

my prediction: duncan will have a massive game tonight!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok, I am still taking SA to win tonight. There wont be a 20 point blow out, it's going to be a battle to the very end. Bowen is going to need to step up again with his outside jumper, Manu is going to have to take over, and I expect Duncan is going to have to do a lot more work tonight if they want a win. Detroit loves this backs aginist the wall crap, well, going down 0-3 would be all over. Tonight might as well be a game seven for detroit, a do or die. I still predict Spurs, but definatly gonna be a close one.

They really need to ditch the pregame entertainment.. Between Will Smith and Stevie, I want to shot myself in the head with a 12 gauge shot gun.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Although I dont mind the female backup singers he has with him... :eek8: :biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Thats awesome... You could hear people boo'ing Duncan when they are being introduced, but when they said Bowen.. Wow... You would have thought Bowen was satan walking down the carpet...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Everyone's always whining about Manu's flopping, but no one even seems to care about Ben Wallace's. Manu's atleast good at it, but Wallace is one of the worst floppers I've ever seen. It's probably because he's so big, cause you know someone that huge can't fall over like that with those little nudges he's getting. It's just ridiculous. Anyways, why is that everyone cries thier @$$ off when Ginobilli flops but no one even mentions Ben Wallace's (which have been alot more obvious than Manu's).


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i have seen better passing in a highskoo gm we suck right now


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

:curse:


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

ugh!!!! the beginning sucked! manu went down, wallace got And 1, nazr, manu and tim w/ two fouls... the detroitis playing really good right now. i think that's their best and i'm just glad the spurs are still up in spite of pistons really good D.... i still think we'll win, hopefully manu bust out his moves!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Hahaha. We're getting stomped so bad it's funny. 




This is just a pathetic performance. I've never seen such a soft and unmotivated performance.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This isn't the basketball style of the Spurs.. They look very soft out there and cant seem to buy a bucket.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well.. At least Bowen of all people is making em.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Stupid three point attempt by Manu.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

There was the nail in the coffin.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm glad all the Detroit fans, players, and coaches can stop crapping in their pants over the officials now. 



Did you guys see the sign that said Con-Spur-acy? That's hilarious, not because the sign is funny or anything, but it's just sad.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I don't understand why Duncan plays like this. He just occasionally has the completely soft games like this, and there is little to no chance of winning with him playing like this. 



As for Manu, I was expecting a back-to-Earth game for him, but not this bad. I don't care how good he played through 2 games, this performance isn't acceptable.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I don't understand why Duncan plays like this. He just occasionally has the completely soft games like this, and there is little to no chance of winning with him playing like this.
> 
> 
> 
> As for Manu, I was expecting a back-to-Earth game for him, but not this bad. I don't care how good he played through 2 games, this performance isn't acceptable.


Yeah, Duncan and Manu not havng good games at all. Between all the turn overs and missed rebounding ops in the fourth, they never had a chance. This isn't the spurs of two games ago. They are not all there tonight, and they are going to go 2-1 because of it.

I hope this isn't another playoff incident where they were up 2-0, and then ended up losing the next 3 straight.. That would really suck.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn I lost 50k.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

We played like ****. We couldn't control the ball, Manu didn't get off, and we played bad transition defense. The refs didn't help either. If Larry Brown has a right to complain after Game 2, then we have a right to complain after this game. Not that the refs were the reason we lost.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

No needs for long explanations of why we lost this time, guys. It was all because of bad passing. Well, maybe it wasn't just bad passing, but I guarantee you the score would look ALOT different if our guys acted like they knew how to handle the ball. And all this after we had maybe our best game of the year...that's pathetic:nonono:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

All that hype and talk about the Spurs once again comes back to haunt them. Now it's 2-1, and there is 2 more games in Detroit. If Manu or Duncan play like this anymore during this series, it will be 3-2 Detroit going into San Antonio, and at that point I'm scared. 



I'm usually the pessimist on this site about the Spurs, so I'll just try and take some positive out of it. Hopefully we just got a horrendous game out of the way and won't ever play like this again. Detroit was desperate, but it wasn't until we started making terrible, terrible mistakes that they really got in gear. I mean, Antonio Mcdyess was dominating Duncan. I remember one series when Mcdyess stripped the ball right out of Duncan's hands, then Mcdyess on the other end faces Duncan up and shoots a jumper in his face. I mean, damn. 




Props to Detroit, is was a must win game for them, and being the tough minded team they are, they came to play.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> No needs for long explanations of why we lost this time, guys. It was all because of bad passing. Well, maybe it wasn't just bad passing, but I guarantee you the score would look ALOT different if our guys acted like they knew how to handle the ball. And all this after we had maybe our best game of the year...that's pathetic:nonono:




Don't forget to mention the defensive boards. I wanted to puke because I was so disgusted out how many ****ing offensive rebounds Detroit was getting. 




I have to check out how many shots Detroit took compared to San Antonio, because when you are turning the ball over left and right and giving up 2nd chances to the other team, you're dramatically helping the other teams' offense.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Things Pop needs to work on(adjustments for Game 4):

1. Turnovers
2. Defensive Rebouding
3. Transition Defense


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Don't forget to mention the defensive boards. I wanted to puke because I was so disgusted out how many ****ing offensive rebounds Detroit was getting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah. And there was also the fact that you were optimistic before this game. You're suppose to be pessimistic, Koko! It's all your fault :nonono:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> Things Pop needs to work on(adjustments for Game 4):
> 
> 1. Turnovers
> 2. Defensive Rebouding
> 3. Transition Defense


4. Passing


----------



## blueeclipse (Mar 25, 2005)

All right we got ourselves a series!!!!!! That's the Detroit team I know........you know who made this go was Ben Wallace......his energy was the key man. Everyone else fell in line. See you guys Thursday.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Detroit took 85 shots, we took 67. 18 TO's for the Spurs and 17 offensive rebounds for the Pistons. 



We shot 43% from the field, hit 8 three pointers, and actually still had more FTA's than Detroit, but those TO's were just killer. Defensively, there was a lot less intensity, but overall Detroit moved the ball around fantastic, and they shot at a very good percentage(47%). 




It's alright though. 2-1 lead, and we played nearly as bad as we possibly could have. Props to Parker who played pretty tough, but he's not good enough to singlehandedly beat a team like Detroit. Geesh.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I'd like to see the reffing in between how it was called in Game 2 and Game 3. I'm not complaining, but Detroit did get a lot of calls tonight. They were allowed to reach in constantly and they were setting moving screens all night. I think physical play should be allowed, but Detroit shouldn't be able to foul constantly like the did tonight(Ben Wallace and McDyess especially).


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Oh man does it ever feel good to get that one...as far as the flopping goes I won't sit here and pretend Ben doesn't do it. I was however, impressed with the one Manu took at the end of the 4th. They both do it, honestly though I've seen Ben do it more. There also is no conspiracy, people that say there is don't really know what they're talking about. There are however poorly officiated games and I don't think any of these games have been horrible so there is nothing to complain about.

Also, on the side, TheRoc did I NOT guarantee this win? Introducing the new GuaranLope, more effective then the ever powerful GuaranSheed


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im sry i didnt post but im so mad ill post later


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Lope31 said:


> Oh man does it ever feel good to get that one...as far as the flopping goes I won't sit here and pretend Ben doesn't do it. I was however, impressed with the one Manu took at the end of the 4th. They both do it, honestly though I've seen Ben do it more. There also is no conspiracy, people that say there is don't really know what they're talking about. There are however poorly officiated games and I don't think any of these games have been horrible so there is nothing to complain about.



What people don't understand about flopping is that it's a sign of how much the player wants to win. Ben Wallace and Manu are two guys that play hard every night, so they do stuff like flop to help out the team. I'm honestly sick of hearing everyone cry about so much, because they couldn't tell me that they wouldn't want a player doing that on their team if it's helping them out. 



> Also, on the side, TheRoc did I NOT guarantee this win? Introducing the new GuaranLope, more effective then the ever powerful GuaranSheed




I saw that, so big props. I guess you win some serious cash on that bet.



By the way, congrats on the win.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Lope31 said:


> Oh man does it ever feel good to get that one...as far as the flopping goes I won't sit here and pretend Ben doesn't do it. I was however, impressed with the one Manu took at the end of the 4th. They both do it, honestly though I've seen Ben do it more. There also is no conspiracy, people that say there is don't really know what they're talking about. There are however poorly officiated games and I don't think any of these games have been horrible so there is nothing to complain about.
> 
> Also, on the side, TheRoc did I NOT guarantee this win? Introducing the new GuaranLope, more effective then the ever powerful GuaranSheed



lol I don't think there is a conspiracy theory. You are right, there are badly officiated games. I'd like to see that improved. We lost, fair and square, but I can't stand seeing all the reaching fouls on our guards and hacks on TD not called.

Good call on Game 3, but I'm guarenteeing a Game 4 win by SA.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks buddy. That should vault me into the top ten of richest members, that's for sure. I think Im cracking 80 grand.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

I love how in this seires there has been practically none of the FANS on both sides have been complaining about the calls on this board. There have been some questionable calls on both sides but noone here really makes any excuses, unlike in some other series we have been in. That's really great 

I knew Rip would come out with a huge game as he returns home. That's very typical of him, after having two horrible away games.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

Well, that was ugly... What an awful game.
I think Detroit got away with slaughter in the defensive end, but its no excuse for the TO and offensive rebounds san antonio gave up. 
The spurs better rebound from this, because i don't like the idea of a game 5 with a tied series.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

Also, I think we may have underestimated the power of the Detroit PA. He really took the spurs out of their game...


----------

